# double entertainment unit enclosure.



## daniel408 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys just thought i would share some photos of my latest diy project.
hope you's like it.









not finished yet though.


----------



## striker321 (Jul 27, 2011)

lookin nice, very similar unit to the one i will be getting, what will you be keeping in their?


----------



## Ambush (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL Looks like the 1 I sent to the Salvo's. Kicking myself now.. Looks good.


----------



## daniel408 (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry for the bad pictures. hopefully some jungles or diamonds. or may just sell it. im just experimenting with diy atm


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 27, 2011)

*Just been doing one like this*

ive just done one almost the same as this one


----------



## striker321 (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ wow its so tidy lol, are they separate enclosures on the sides?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah i have 3 gecko enclosures down either side ....
hatchie self up top .... 
stimmies in the center .... still setting up as i go along .... still need to dress the gecko enclosures and install some LEDS i'm still waiting on to arrive *blasted ebay*


----------



## daniel408 (Jul 27, 2011)

nice. i was going to do mine like that aswell but wanted more snakes. and wanted to keep the tv space so i could watch my snakes in the ads lol


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah i dunno how the snakes would go with that idea ... with the heat given out from a tv also the vibration from the tv .... might stress them out


----------



## daniel408 (Jul 27, 2011)

didnt think of that. will give it ago anyway and if they seem to stressed out ill just make an extra enclosure in the middle


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 2, 2011)

finished project guys.

View attachment 212237
View attachment 212238
View attachment 212239
View attachment 212240
View attachment 212241
View attachment 212241
View attachment 212242
View attachment 212243


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 2, 2011)

pics not working


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 2, 2011)

aww thats gay, will try again


----------



## shell477 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have that Invalid Attachment link permanently burned into my eyes from exposure if I see it one more time....

Worst thing is we are all probably missing out on great pictures people are trying to share...


----------



## striker321 (Aug 2, 2011)

how did you get those branches to stay there? ( the one horizontal in the enclosure )


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 2, 2011)

liquid nail. its really quit strong. i tryed to pull it out and couldnt.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 2, 2011)

daniel408 said:


> liquid nail. its really quit strong. i tryed to pull it out and couldnt.



In my diamonds' enclosures I actually drilled through the enclosure and into the wood. That way I can remove them easily if I ever decide to re-arrange things.


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 2, 2011)

yer, i didnt really want to damage the wood but thats obviosly an option.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 3, 2011)

If that was me, I would knock everything out of the mddle and make it one huge enclosure for a snake  like a bredli or MD


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 3, 2011)

These units look fantastic done up as enclosures! 

We have one that is going to be home for our baby Olive, just have to seal everything in pondtite & get some glass cut at the end of the month.


----------



## angie90 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've got an enclosure really similar for my Swcp when full grown. I'm going to be using the entire thing. Yours looks great


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 3, 2011)

yer im going to be doing more soon and just making one big one. how much would it cost to geta piece of glass cut for something like this?


----------



## striker321 (Sep 8, 2011)

daniel408 said:


> yer im going to be doing more soon and just making one big one. how much would it cost to geta piece of glass cut for something like this?



would also like to know


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love these designs. I just wish I had more room to set up more enclosures. Can't complain though I only have 2 snakes at the moment. LOL


----------

